# Airlift Strut: XL vs not-XL



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

*MK4 Airlift Strut Comfort: XL vs not-XL*

I was reading this thread about the new XL model: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...the-new-Air-Lift-MK4-XL-struts&highlight=deal

Quoted from that link


[email protected] said:


> I've been getting a lot of emails asking similar questions about the upcoming release of the MKIV Slam Series struts, known to many as the XL's. I'm doing my best to answer everyone's questions on the release date and price, but I also wanted to shed some light on the new design. :thumbup:
> 
> - The release date isn't 100% firm yet but it look's like they will be available by the *end of December*
> 
> ...



So the XL new revision is firmer and without damping adjustment...yet the strut is more expensive. Are people OK wasting more money for going lower but losing ride comfort and handling ?? 

I'm looking into upgrading my MK4 golf with air and my primary goal is COMFORT. So i guess i'll have to stick with the older Airlift model no ? http://www.bagriders.com/modlab/products.php?product=MKIV-FRONT-KIT

thoughts/feedbacks appreciated


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

If you want comfort having a dampening adjustable front strut would make more sense, however I just got rid of my Airlifts front for the XLs because I want to lay frame. Its as simple as that. Also if you are going for comfort I would look into dampening adjustable rear shocks as well. But I have also heard that the Blistein Sport rear shocks are a comfortable ride.

I would say your decision is personal preference.

Will you be removing sway and notching frame?
Do you want to lay frame?
:beer:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

^ thanks for the input 

I was looking into this kit from bagriders: http://www.bagriders.com/modlab/products.php?product=FULL-KIT-WITH-ROCKER-SWITCH-E%2dLEVEL-SYSTEM-

I'll ask him about swapping the rear strut with a dampening adjustable one, thanks :beer:

As for laying frame, ya why not but comfort comes first (or GF is going to hate me )


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

kilimats said:


> ^ thanks for the input
> 
> I was looking into this kit from bagriders: http://www.bagriders.com/modlab/products.php?product=FULL-KIT-WITH-ROCKER-SWITCH-E%2dLEVEL-SYSTEM-
> 
> ...


My gf already hates riding with coils, but I think the ride will be better with the Xls, or so I hope.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

orau22 said:


> My gf already hates riding with coils, but I think the ride will be better with the Xls, or so I hope.


Thats why I'm moving to air actually, GF was bitching the other day saying how every bump was felt in the car :facepalm:

don't want to disappoint her this time  (I won't tell her how much it all cost of course :laugh


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

honestly. although the new ones dont have dampening adjustment they are probably going to me more comfortable than the old ones. that style bag(the sleeve) in the front vs the newer version(double bellow) requires more pressure to get to a decent ride height. more pressure= stiffer ride quality. with a double bellow youll be able to drive at a lower ride height, and have more lift when needed.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

blue bags said:


> honestly. although the new ones dont have dampening adjustment they are probably going to me more comfortable than the old ones. that style bag(the sleeve) in the front vs the newer version(double bellow) requires more pressure to get to a decent ride height. more pressure= stiffer ride quality. with a double bellow youll be able to drive at a lower ride height, and have more lift when needed.


interresting, very good point thanks ! Hopefully someone who made the switch from old to XL can comment on comfort :thumbup:

I wish airlift clarified the difference in ride comfort themself


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

Ive installed a couple of the older version kits on mk4s, and ive done a mk3, and a couple mk5s(which all had double bellow bags already) and the 3s and 5s both rode much better than the 4s before, the new version is essentially the same as the 'slam' kits for 3s and 5s so im assuming its going to be better.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

kilimats said:


> Thats why I'm moving to air actually, GF was bitching the other day saying how every bump was felt in the car :facepalm:


Yeah my woman used to whine about that too. Now when she complains I just hit the switches and drag the car on the ground. Her bitching has decreased a noticable amount


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

Ill chime in on this one. 

My only complaint with the older version struts is that the way the air line runs to the strut is a horrible design. Its placed to close to the wheel and with there being a ton of movement up there when you turn, your left with an unprotected line that is to close to the wheel an basiclly impossible to not get it to touch the bag let alone secure. 

Supposidy they redid this design an used a leader line now but I have yet to see any pictures of the new strut. 

That reason alone would make me buy the XLs


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

16v_HOR said:


> Yeah my woman used to whine about that too. Now when she complains I just hit the switches and drag the car on the ground. Her bitching has decreased a noticable amount


My fiancee whines because I'm always hitting the switches :laugh:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

VdubXXIV said:


> Ill chime in on this one.
> 
> My only complaint with the older version struts is that the way the air line runs to the strut is a horrible design. Its placed to close to the wheel and with there being a ton of movement up there when you turn, your left with an unprotected line that is to close to the wheel an basiclly impossible to not get it to touch the bag let alone secure.
> 
> ...


Why don't you spin the strut around 180 degrees? Put the dampening adjustment knob towards the wheel and the fitting for the airline towards the wheel well?


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

SuperBacon said:


> Why don't you spin the strut around 180 degrees? Put the dampening adjustment knob towards the wheel and the fitting for the airline towards the wheel well?


Mmmm I dunno? I didnt even think about that untill now


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

VdubXXIV said:


> Mmmm I dunno? I didnt even think about that untill now


Pretty sure that's how its supposed to be done. I've seen a few pics of people installing struts on a mkiv and I think that's the orientation. Should solve your issue :thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

SuperBacon said:


> Pretty sure that's how its supposed to be done. I've seen a few pics of people installing struts on a mkiv and I think that's the orientation. Should solve your issue :thumbup:


Yup, the adjuster knob is behind the rotor.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

i have a mk3 with airlift fronts (and rears) and i can say that they ride incredibly smooth. compared to my old ksports, they ride smoother at lower heights. the fronts for mk3's aren't dampening adjustable. my old ksports were 36 way adjustable and you can't even compare the ride quality and comfort to the airlift struts. They're valved perfectly and aren't bouncy whatsoever. 

I wouldn't be worried about not having the dampening adjustability if i were a mk4 owner looking into these. They're made specifically for the car they're designed for and valved accordingly. They ride great and you won't miss the dampening adjustability. I know i didn't when i switch from my coilovers to air ride.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

"I wouldn't be worried about not having the dampening adjustability if i were a mk4 owner looking into these. They're made specifically for the car they're designed for and valved accordingly. They ride great and you won't miss the dampening adjustability. I know i didn't when i switch from my coilovers to air ride.[/QUOTE]


This IS the ANSWER guys...:laugh: While not adjustable, I chose the damping to properly match the bellows spring rate specifically for the MK4. Ride quality is improved because of this as compared to the old adjustable strut. 

As for the rear, I would suggest a good, quality unit like the Bilstein or Koni even. While more pricey, they balance the front very well and make driving low a pleasure.

Hope you like the new kit!


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> "I wouldn't be worried about not having the dampening adjustability if i were a mk4 owner looking into these. They're made specifically for the car they're designed for and valved accordingly. They ride great and you won't miss the dampening adjustability. I know i didn't when i switch from my coilovers to air ride.



This IS the ANSWER guys...:laugh: While not adjustable, I chose the damping to properly match the bellows spring rate specifically for the MK4. Ride quality is improved because of this as compared to the old adjustable strut. 

As for the rear, I would suggest a good, quality unit like the Bilstein or Koni even. While more pricey, they balance the front very well and make driving low a pleasure.

Hope you like the new kit![/QUOTE]

God, this is making me even more anxious now


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

16v_HOR said:


> Yeah my woman used to whine about that too. Now when she complains I just hit the switches and drag the car on the ground. Her bitching has decreased a noticable amount


Bahaha! I told my GF too that I was going to get air for more comfortable rides and she retorted back, "BULLS***! I heard you till Ron you wanted to lay frame, you lying SOB!"


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

this is how low i got right out of the box with 17x8's 205/45...









BUT then I ginded down the top of my spindles about 1/2" and I am really satisfied with how low they go (1/4" from laying frame), and the ride is extrmemly comfortable due to the dampening sys. Im glad I cut sh** up instead of spending money on XL's.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

^ evaluating comfort from a forum is near impossible lol ^^

Jimothy, let me try to understand how comfortable the older model is. Imagine you have a somewhat tall/short speed bump in front of you, if you pass it at moderate speed...does your car jumps on you or it stay fairly even and stable ?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

jimothy cricket said:


> this is how low i got right out of the box with 17x8's 205/45...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

jimmy what did you grind down??

do you have a pic of :

a- your height now
b- what your ground down


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> I wouldn't be worried about not having the dampening adjustability if i were a mk4 owner looking into these. They're made specifically for the car they're designed for and valved accordingly. They ride great and you won't miss the dampening adjustability. I know i didn't when i switch from my coilovers to air ride.





blue bags said:


> honestly. although the new ones dont have dampening adjustment they are probably going to me more comfortable than the old ones. that style bag(the sleeve) in the front vs the newer version(double bellow) requires more pressure to get to a decent ride height. more pressure= stiffer ride quality. with a double bellow youll be able to drive at a lower ride height, and have more lift when needed.


These guys hit the nail on the head. Thanks to Brian and Ian at Air Lift, the new struts are valved more aggressively to handle better at highway speeds... and thanks to the double bellow bags, they have a smoother more comfortable ride quality. It's really an easy choice of which to go with.

Mathieu, you've got an email :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Plus they look cooler:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

i would hands down get the new xl's. I cant think of a single reason the old ones would be better. 


and airlift...

what air pressure are mk4's looking at for ride height (assuming they ride pretty low....like 23" ftg.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

bringing this offtopic now sorry, how would airlift XL compare with Bagyards ? (heards lots of good thing about it especially reliability wise, nice review here too http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4799968 )


----------

